# DEH-P01 (DEX-P99RS) Review



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

I decided to treat myself to a special gift for my birthday and ordered a P01 through Scott Buwalda's second group buy. I just got the DEH-P01 (DEX-P99RS) installed last night (thanks James!) and wanted to note my initial impressions. I will add notes as I continue to listen to it. The P01 replaced a Pioneer DEH-P800PRS. The harness used is the same as the 800/880 so it was a very quick install as I did not need to redo the harness. The functions and layout are very similar to the 800/880 so owners of those HUs will have a relatively short learning curve.

The initial setup menu is used to setup how many speakers are being used. The P01 has 8 RCA outs - sub L+R, low L+R, mid L+R, and high L+R. There MUST be speakers connected to the mid L+R - all the others are optional and can be turned off in the initial setup menu. So for my 2-way setup, I turned off the high outs.

Running auto eq and ta is slightly different from the 800/880. Getting to auto eq is the same - hold the EQ button for a few seconds and the motorized door slides down, exposing the microphone input. I rotated the right knob to "Auto NW" and thenj pressed the right knob to select "Custom NW", indicating that I had a custom setup (e.g. 2-way + sub) rather than the default 3-way + sub setup. Then I rotated the right kinob once more to "auto eq" and pressed the right knob to begin the auto eq countdown.

I knew that the P01 had some more bells and whistles, like better EQ, selectable display colors, etc. and I expected there to be an incremental improvement in sound quality over the 800/880 due to better components etc. However, I was unprepared for the quantum leap in improved sound quality that I heard. In a word, stunning!! I'm a pretty jaded audio guy - I have heard a lot of good audio equipment but the difference between the 880/800 and this was HUGE. The three 24 bit processors that are used may have something to do with it. Regardless, the audio was very lifelike and three dimensional. More detail, more clarity, the music just seemed more palpable, like I was in the room with the musicians when they were playing.

I will be adding more to this review as I continue to listen to it. If you are thinking about getting one of these units - don't hesitate - IMHO it is worth every penny.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the review - I'll post mine once I get her in, in April.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice review. If my DRZ ever craps out on me I'll probably have to break down and get one of these. How high do the X-over slopes go on this unit?


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

fish said:


> How high do the X-over slopes go on this unit?


Page 27 - Up to 36dB/Oct slopes: Pioneer user manual

More info and pics are all over the net but I like this post here: http://www.buwaldahybrids.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=5014&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

I really love the look of this unit and the custom controls: http://www.buwaldahybrids.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=5014&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=15


I look forward to more from your review however, I already want one...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Just some food for thought....

Since you seem to be using the Auto EQ/TA on both sets, could the difference being hear be attributed to the auto-tuning DSP? In other words, if a top notch tuner tuned the 880/800 compared to your Auta EQ/TA, do you think your difference would be just as huge? Is there a way you can compare them with the same basic settings ie EQ flat and compare apples to apples instead of comparing the auto-tuning abilities?


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> Just some food for thought....
> 
> Since you seem to be using the Auto EQ/TA on both sets, could the difference being hear be attributed to the auto-tuning DSP? In other words, if a top notch tuner tuned the 880/800 compared to your Auta EQ/TA, do you think your difference would be just as huge? Is there a way you can compare them with the same basic settings ie EQ flat and compare apples to apples instead of comparing the auto-tuning abilities?


Mark, thats a good point and that did occur to me. But I don't think its just a matter of better eq and ta. The 880 always varied things slightly with each ta (I often wrote settings down when they sounded good) and the way I swap stuff in and out, I run auto eq and ta farily often. So I have heard various different variations of ta in my car - that just shifts the placement of the image slightly. Perhaps the auto eq has more frequency bands and does a better job than the 800/880. Even then, a slightly smoother frequency response shouldn't sound this much better. The sound quality of the HU itself seems to be much better. Its not just a matter of better eq and ta, at least I don't think so. It sounds like better components in the circuits. Ever gone into a home audio store, heard a mid-range system that you were eyeing and then just for kicks the salesperson plays you their ultra high end setup and you are totally blown away? That is the difference between the 880/800 and the P01. I think they are doing something in the D/A conversion. Its not an incremental improvement, its a massive improvement in sound quality.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

WLDock said:


> Page 27 - Up to 36dB/Oct slopes: Pioneer user manual
> 
> More info and pics are all over the net but I like this post here: Buwalda Hybrids International Bulletin Board • View topic - Unboxing the Pioneer DEH-P01
> 
> ...


Doitor has also posted his impressions on this forum:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...65941-unboxing-pioneer-deh-p01-dex-p99rs.html


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

snaimpally said:


> Doitor has also posted his impressions on this forum:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...65941-unboxing-pioneer-deh-p01-dex-p99rs.html


Yeah, I know...I have been on top of everthing posted about this deck.

However, I like how on page 4 of Doitor's post over on the Hybrid forum sqcomp gives a translation of the Japanese web page: Buwalda Hybrids International Bulletin Board • View topic - Unboxing the Pioneer DEH-P01

Very cool. I guess if one is going to spend $1200 on a Pioneer deck....why not jump at the chance to pick up a Japanese model? One thing I am glad to see improved upon over the P9 is the CD mechanism. Also, quality DSPs, and Op Amps, improved power supply, etc. Just glad to see that they did not abandon this market and we have the ability to get these.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

snaimpally said:


> I think they are doing something in the D/A conversion. Its not an incremental improvement, its a massive improvement in sound quality.


I am so psyched about this deck. I wasn't able to get involved with the group buy, but I'm hoping to at least get in on the next one. First I want to get some of those HAT L1 SE tweeters before they vanish. 

I think what has me so excited about this deck is the D/A conversion, and the one aspect often overlooked is the clocking control. When Pioneer touted this as one of the key elements with their D/A conversion, I knew it was going to be a winner. My past experiences with Meridian Home audio had ingrained a sense of importance with regards to the clocking in reducing jitter and noise and the overall results of signal purity that it provides.

To me the sound quality is EVERYTHING!! All the time alignment/eq stuff is just a bonus in my eyes.

snaimpally, I truly hope you enjoy the hell out of that deck, and please keep us posted on any revelations/discoveries you encounter when using it.....


...change your sig!!..lol


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Learn from past mistakes/technologies is good to stay strong in the market. That's why they ditch the TI's DAC and using AKM DACs, improved cd mechanism, better colour matching to our dashboard.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

snaimpally said:


> I rotated the right knob to "Auto NW" and thenj pressed the right knob to select "Custom NW", indicating that I had a custom setup (e.g. 2-way + sub) rather than the default 3-way + sub setup.


 That's not accurate.
When you select "Custom NW", the HU uses the x-over points and slopes you selected.
When you select "Auto NW", the HU sets the x-over points and slopes along with the Auto-EQ.
I ran it both ways and like "Custom" more. When selecting "Auto" it tended to do a very narrow bandpass on the mid.
The nice thing is that you can modify the x-over after it's done it's thing.



snaimpally said:


> The three 24 bit processors that are used may have something to do with it.


It actually has 4 DAC's.
One for each set of RCA's. (High, Mid, Low, Sub).

And change your signature. LOL.

J.


----------



## nolifer (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm getting my P99 maybe next week. It will replace my current Alpine 9887. Have any of you compared P99 vs. 9887 in terms of SQ?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I am very interested to know if anyone has tested P01 x DRZ9255 and P01 x P9.


----------



## nolifer (Apr 21, 2009)

Just heard that my P99RS is on the way! I'm getting it under the Christmas tree :laugh:

I'd like to hear opinions about Pioneer's SQ compared to Alpine 9887. I can't compare it in my car, because I'm rebuilding my car for next season in EMMA SQ. I'm changing all my speakers and adding one amplifier


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I think you have to compare the P01 with P9 / DRZ9255...

The 9887 is way inferior if compared to the DRZ9255.

I might open a can of works here, but from my OWN TESTS, the DRZ9255 is much better if compared to the 9887.

But don't trust other people's opinion. Make you own tests, and let your ears decide.


----------



## nolifer (Apr 21, 2009)

The package is now under the christmas tree ^_^

Installation on christmas day (25th).


----------



## Twonks (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi all.

Some will know me from Talkaudio in the UK 

I have progressed up the head unit tree and now have a P99RS.

Along the way there was a Kenwood PS905, a few Clarion decks, Alpine 9877, Pioneer P01 and a P90 combo.

The 905 still sounds good today, but I needed TA and preferred active from the H/U for my current car, so it went in favor of the 9887.

Initially the 9887 sounded very good, but then I went to the P90 combo which was much much smoother and altogether better sounding.

I actually missed the Ipod connectivity of the 9887 (I drive for a living), so sold the P90 and went back to a 9887. This time the Alpine sounded thin and shrill, with the Ipod sounding plain nasty !

So I gathered the funds and went for a 99rs. 

Compared to the 9887 I'd say it is akin to listening to the music being played to you as opposed to played at you.

It is leagues away from anything else imho, especially when you take into account the functionality and ergonomics.

I mainly use the Ipod now, with lossless recordings. To me it even sounds better than CD this way, and of course get track and album info shown.

Most would say this is irrelevant as a SQ deck should be only about the music, but to me if I can have the bells and whistles as well then why the hell not 

Pioneer have actually listened to there customers requests it seems.


----------



## nolifer (Apr 21, 2009)

Twonks said:


> So I gathered the funds and went for a 99rs.
> 
> Compared to the 9887 I'd say it is akin to listening to the music being played to you as opposed to played at you.
> 
> It is leagues away from anything else imho, especially when you take into account the functionality and ergonomics.


This sounds very good! :laugh: Can't wait to hear that deck! I'm going to install it after breakfast


----------



## nolifer (Apr 21, 2009)

Installed yesterday. Awesome HU! :laugh:


----------



## Gangsta (May 25, 2009)

Can anyone tell me, where can i source for P99rs in Philippines (Manila).


----------



## Maglite (Dec 28, 2009)

nolifer said:


> Installed yesterday. Awesome HU! :laugh:


VERY nice HU


----------



## yellowcard (Mar 8, 2007)

I want one too! Trying to come up with 50 posts so I can sell some of my stuff and buy this puppy!


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

doitor said:


> That's not accurate.
> When you select "Custom NW", the HU uses the x-over points and slopes you selected.
> When you select "Auto NW", the HU sets the x-over points and slopes along with the Auto-EQ.
> I ran it both ways and like "Custom" more. When selecting "Auto" it tended to do a very narrow bandpass on the mid.
> ...



Thanks for the info! I'll try Auto NW and see. 

The ability to change the crossovers etc. after auto eq and ta is just one feature that makes the Pioneer HUs superior to the Alpine HUs, IMHO.

In terms of SQ, there is just so much more detail available in the music. Its like watching HD for the first time when you are used to SD. Also, it seems to me that the soundstage has more vertical width than compared to the 880/800.


----------



## yellowcard (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok, my DEH-P01 works perfectly with IPhone 3GS software 3.1 without any problems! This unit is damn cool! You can basically buy any 2,3,4 way active speakers and let the P01 tune it automatically! What would take months for me to tune, only takes 3 minutes on the deck. And it sounds better than me tuning. Totally cool! I love this deck!


----------



## cetla (Feb 20, 2007)

Does the DEH-P01 have a DC-DC convertor for the power supply? I am just loving the design and funtionality of this HU, very classy.Aarg!!! I thought I was done with my system upgrades for a while.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

cetla said:


> Does the DEH-P01 have a DC-DC convertor for the power supply? I am just loving the design and funtionality of this HU, very classy.Aarg!!! I thought I was done with my system upgrades for a while.


No.
Just a regular harness.

J.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

cetla said:


> Does the DEH-P01 have a DC-DC convertor for the power supply? I am just loving the design and funtionality of this HU, very classy.Aarg!!! I thought I was done with my system upgrades for a while.


No DC-DC. I had an 800PRS and an 880PRS in my car before the P01 and the P01 was plug and play - unhooked the 880 harnesses and plugged them into the P01.

Are you in Bangalore?


----------



## cetla (Feb 20, 2007)

snaimpally said:


> No DC-DC. I had an 800PRS and an 880PRS in my car before the P01 and the P01 was plug and play - unhooked the 880 harnesses and plugged them into the P01.
> 
> Are you in Bangalore?



Thanks for the clarification.Yes I am In Bangalore.


----------



## cetla (Feb 20, 2007)

Was just going through the P99RS manual and I just have a question regarding the subwoofer output. The P99RS output for the sub is stereo (L&R) and the manual mentions if only one subwoofer is used , then the crossover/network setting and TA values for both the subs in the settings must be the same. Any downside of this? Some Alpine units can output the sub in mono via the setting menu.

Some articles I have read mention it is better to input the sum of L+R subwoofer signals , only some amps support summing. Is it ok to use only the L or R sub out?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

cetla said:


> Was just going through the P99RS manual and I just have a question regarding the subwoofer output. The P99RS output for the sub is stereo (L&R) and the manual mentions if only one subwoofer is used , then the crossover/network setting and TA values for both the subs in the settings must be the same. Any downside of this? Some Alpine units can output the sub in mono via the setting menu.
> 
> Some articles I have read mention it is better to input the sum of L+R subwoofer signals , only some amps support summing. Is it ok to use only the L or R sub out?


I honestly dont think it makes a difference in all reality

I have noticed over years of installing that some radio's will only have a single rca pigtail out for subwoofers and haven't noticed a difference in the way the setups sounded IMO


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone has tested the P01 against the DEX-P9 / DEQ-P9 combo?


----------



## btbluesky (Jul 2, 2009)

For this price, it's comparable to say a decent trasnport + Audison Bit One. Anyone heard both?


----------



## chipss (Nov 13, 2009)

the thing I see over outboard gear vrs whats built into this unit, is that it is all right there,
as you go down the tuning path, eq, phase, cross over points, muting each speaker, setting levels for each speaker, right at your fingertips.

a big plus in my book.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I had the chance to test a lot of HU's and processors.
Like chipss sayd, having the power to do everything right at your fingertips without the need for additional displays or computers is amazing.
As far as sound goes, it's comparable and superior to almost anything else out there new or old.
My favorite combo was the denford 8250 paired with the Alpine F#1 H900.
I sold that after testing the Pioneer.

J.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I just got my DEX-P99RS (not a P01) installed, still learning all of the functions. I ran the auto TA/EQ and am puzzled by some of the results. I am running a 2-way + sub setup (HAT L6’s, L1 Pro SE’s, JL 10W3). I used the “Auto NW “and it set the bandpass on the L6’s from 80hz to 8khz (12db slopes) with the HP on the L1’s at 8khz/12db. I don’t believe the L6’s can even play beyond ~5.5khz??? I have to admit it doesn’t sound all that bad, although the sub level was lower than I like. Also, is it supposed to set/display the auto-eq curve anywhere? Mine still shows the eq flat but it does say the auto-eq is on.

Overall, I'm liking it, but it's going to take some time to get used to, coming from a double-din unit.


----------



## jayjaytuner (Feb 24, 2010)

just got mine hooked up as well.,,,,, sounds very nice, having never had a high end unit like this, im lost as far as the options, i'v read the manual and still a little confused. guess i'll have to keep playin with it

gonna try the auto eq thing with the mic it came with. not sure how to change the eq, it keeps showing flat.

would be nice if someone posted easy to understand posts with how-to's for the eq and so forth


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

When you do the auto thing, it store the settings in the auto EQ(can't edit), make sure it's off since that mic for EQ is crap, so do it manually. But, the auto T/A results are very good. I also notice that the xover cutoff where a bit odd.

make sense?


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks like a standard 3.5mm jack. I was going to buy a mic for RTA anyhow, I should try the different mics and see how much they differ in their readings. 

On a side note, I love this friggin deck. It sounds incredible!


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

how exactly did pioneer adopt the use of the carrozzeria name? 

I really like the styling on them, do they have any units you can get around 500$ , with features similar to an 800prs or 9887 (3way, ta, peq, usb, etc)


----------



## jayjaytuner (Feb 24, 2010)

tryed the auto eq/ta

got a error on the high 

i'll have to look thru the manual, i sapose my amp might be set too high.

it went thru the rear left right, mid left right, but when it went to high there was no test sound, then error was displayed


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

usually does that if it doesn't get a response....sort of like running a mono sub. Silly to ask, but you're positive the high in question is playing? I can't run auto because it doesn't sense the left sub input, since when running in mono, my amplifier shuts off the left input.


----------



## jayjaytuner (Feb 24, 2010)

on page 32 of the manual is states
"!
When tweeters and super-tweeters are connected
to this system, auto-time alignment
and auto-equalizing may not operate properly.
In this case, manual adjustment is needed."

im wondering if because i have tweeters its not working right?

i dont have a subwoofer hooked up at the moment, have 2 jl c2 6x9 in the rear deck, and jl zr 6.5" components in the front, with the tweeters in the a frame or whatevers its called, everything is in the factory area


----------



## jayjaytuner (Feb 24, 2010)

the high in question is not making any sound at all with the test not sure why


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

jayjaytuner said:


> on page 32 of the manual is states
> "!
> When tweeters and super-tweeters are connected
> to this system, auto-time alignment
> ...


Which outputs go to which speakers? And you're running the ZR comps active I assume?


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

^^im pretty sure if you aren't running a 3 way front end, you turn off the high range preouts and use the mid range for tweeters with the appropriate crossovers. so the tweeters with no output could simple be connected to preouts which have been turned off!

is anyone else dissapointed with the quality of the remote?
functionality and layout is amazing. but mine simply does not want to work when on the steering wheel. the remote must be faced right at the unit.
also the faceplates seem to have a little play in them and move around slightly.

haven't had a chance to fully tune mine yet, but i can tell its going to be amazing sq wise. and the features are very easy and plentiful.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

My remote doesn't work when mounted on the steering wheel either. Too bad because it fits perfectly between the spokes and looks great, but the line of sight to the HU is not good enough for consistent function. I've taken to just holding it in my hand while I drive. The functionality and layout of the remote is pretty awesome.

I don't like how it auto-tunes my system. I can get it much more to my liking manually, thanks to all the tuning options available.


BTW, I know there are not many fans of HD Radio on here, but I happen to like it, and bought the HD tuner for this unit. Came to find out that non-US versions of the HU (mine is asian market P99) do not officially support HD Radio. You can get it to work by configuring it as an external unit, but it seems to only be passing the analog radio signal through. I also bought the BTB200 bluetooth module. It works, although I'm not sure every feature works yet, haven't had time to play with it thoroughly.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

guys, regarding the remote, PAC makes an add-on IR control to any pioneer headunit that doesn't have built in IR.

I'm wondering if you guys could purchase the add-on IR peice, put it on your visor so that the remote is lined up to it, and use that as a secondary IR piece?

If the headunit has the 3.5mm wired remote input, you should be able to do this.
VERY simple install, too. I'm using it for my z110bt. 12v+ switched, ground and that's it. Then just run the 3.5mm to the headunit, and put the IR sensor wherever you want.

Pac-Audio.com Product Details | iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future

PAC WRI-P PIONEER WIRELESS REMOTE CONTROL INTERFACE - eBay (item 270532280736 end time Mar-17-10 22:20:29 PDT)


Here's a picture of the setup. The PAC piece is the same size as the swi blue boxes. The IR piece is probably about 1"x0.75".


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

i don't see why that wouldn't work. the unit has the wired remote jack in the back.

still mad a unit of this caliber fell short on something so simple but necassary thouhgh


thanks for the tip!!


----------



## jayjaytuner (Feb 24, 2010)

ISTundra;980112
BTW said:


> i bought my unit from England.......and i actually had a problem with a XM radio install, (the factory pioneer one) GEX-P920XM
> hu wasn't reciving any signal frmo it?
> wonder if its because its a england/uk version hu?


----------



## jayjaytuner (Feb 24, 2010)

as to the above post, yea being a european model, it doesn't have the xm, sirius, hd radio available.
but after using the unit for a couple weeks now it is definitly the nicest hu i'v ever had!
sq is excellent.


----------



## BNK (Jun 23, 2007)

doitor said:


> I had the chance to test a lot of HU's and processors.
> Like chipss sayd, having the power to do everything right at your fingertips without the need for additional displays or computers is amazing.
> As far as sound goes, it's comparable and superior to almost anything else out there new or old.
> My favorite combo was the denford 8250 paired with the Alpine F#1 H900.
> ...


So it sounds better than the h900?
To sell it...(h900)?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

BNK said:


> So it sounds better than the h900?
> To sell it...(h900)?


 I would dare to say that in a blind test with everything flat you wouldnt be able to tell the difference.
I had the H900 running in 4 way active mode, so in other words I was "wasting" processing power (rear, center).
So the P-01 fits the bill better for my needs, while costing a lot less than what the Denford/H900 costs.

J.


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

how does this unit compare against eclipse cd7200 mkII?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^Think it this way : P99 is a 4-way capable HU while 7200 is a 3-way HU. So which is better? In terms of simplicity, 7200 takes my vote(sort of, if I only have choice to choose between these 2). But in terms of taking your system to next level(for me, a front 3-way is more superior than a front 2-way), P99 is the best in the market, atleast for now. How you have an $1000-1300 Hu that able to play 4-way, mp3, USB support? DRZ? Nope, Alpine F#1? Again is out of alot of people's budget..... 

What I can say is, depending to what's your applications and your other equipments. Just the HU alone won't do wonders.


----------



## moss (Jan 25, 2006)

DEX owners, have you found any useful tips for tuning your unit?


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Does the P99RS have an internal amp? I have the feeling it does not but figured I'd ask. If not I'll have to go with the P01 for sure as my amps aren't installed yet and I could use the "MINI AMP" that comes with it till the rest of my stuff is ready to go in.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

narvarr said:


> Does the P99RS have an internal amp? I have the feeling it does not but figured I'd ask. If not I'll have to go with the P01 for sure as my amps aren't installed yet and I could use the "MINI AMP" that comes with it till the rest of my stuff is ready to go in.


Nope. DEX-prefixed units are preamp only, DEH-prefixed units include amplification.


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

this may have been answered elsewhere but,

Is there a way to view the Auto-EQ settings to use it as a baseline and fine tune from there?

and now that the p99 has been available for a couple of weeks here, I'd recommend buying the p99 over the p01 for warranty purposes.
I've already had to make use of mine and apparently others have too.
the amp the p01 comes with is pretty much the same power as a standard headunit if i remember correctly. (20ish watts a channel?)
....even if under warranty, i wouldn't want to wait for the time to get it serviced:S


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

doitor said:


> I would dare to say that in a blind test with everything flat you wouldnt be able to tell the difference.
> I had the H900 running in 4 way active mode, so in other words I was "wasting" processing power (rear, center).
> So the P-01 fits the bill better for my needs, while costing a lot less than what the Denford/H900 costs.
> 
> J.


Totally stupid question, but I'm assuming this feature packed head unit makes adding a processor such as a Bit 1 or MS-8 redundant...can anybody confirm/elaborate, please?


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

jstoner22 said:


> this may have been answered elsewhere but,
> 
> Is there a way to view the Auto-EQ settings to use it as a baseline and fine tune from there?


Unfortunately no. I'd like to see the auto-eq settings myself. My P99 seems to get the auto-eq mostly right, but I had to tame the 1-5khz range a bit for my tastes.


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

trigg007 said:


> Totally stupid question, but I'm assuming this feature packed head unit makes adding a processor such as a Bit 1 or MS-8 redundant...can anybody confirm/elaborate, please?


totally redundant


----------



## moss (Jan 25, 2006)

ISTundra said:


> Unfortunately no. I'd like to see the auto-eq settings myself. My P99 seems to get the auto-eq mostly right, but I had to tame the 1-5khz range a bit for my tastes.


If you run auto-EQ, you can still fine-tune the EQ and it will build off the auto EQ? Or if you save an EQ, it will override your auto EQ?

I have auto EQ on but I can also go into the EQ settings and tweak it.

Not sure how that works...


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

I actually just made a video tutorial yesterday for a friend showing the Ipod and AutoEQ functions as I have the P01. Figured I'd share it with DIYMA to help those who don't understand Japanese so well, but I am going to redo it tomorrow as the glare off the face rendered some of it hard to see. Does anyone have any other requests for video tutorials other than the Auto EQ?


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

moss said:


> If you run auto-EQ, you can still fine-tune the EQ and it will build off the auto EQ? Or if you save an EQ, it will override your auto EQ?
> 
> I have auto EQ on but I can also go into the EQ settings and tweak it.
> 
> Not sure how that works...





i don't know if this is correct but, i suppose having a flat eq on the headunit isn't truly a flat eq once played through the speakers and affected by the acoustics of the car.
so does the headunit simply flaten out the eq and 'zero' it out like a scale by taking the acoustics into account, so when it displays a flat eq it truly is????

then allowing you to build upon that.

is this how it works anyone?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

jstoner22 said:


> i don't know if this is correct but, i suppose having a flat eq on the headunit isn't truly a flat eq once played through the speakers and affected by the acoustics of the car.
> so does the headunit simply flaten out the eq and 'zero' it out like a scale by taking the acoustics into account, so when it displays a flat eq it truly is????
> 
> then allowing you to build upon that.
> ...


It seems to work the same as the 880 I have, and yes that is what it does. It measures your car and tries to flatten the response, then saves that EQ. You can't see it, only can turn it on/off via the auto EQ function. Then on the 880 at least, you have two EQs. One you set for each input such as radio/CD/etc. It changes with inputs. The other you set and its the same all the time. You can change the EQ you use, and turn the auto EQ set by the mic On or Off and it has nothing to do with your EQ settings. If you just wanted the auto for example, you would set the EQ to flat and auto to On, otherwise your EQ choice will be over the top of it. The (again the 880) EQ has like 5 preset EQs for general use (flat, vocal, bass, etc; the only one I use is the vocal for AM radio once in a while), and the two you set. IIRC I did read you have to be careful about boosting too much, if the auto boosts something and you boost it too, then it can overdrive the outputs or something like that. It will be obvious if your system is that off it has to do a lot of EQ.

So I guess you can use auto, then tweek it to your liking with the EQ. You can use no auto and just EQ it yourself. You can use auto and set the EQ to flat if you trust the HU, lol. Or you can use the preset EQ curves with or without auto. What happened with me is the auto didn't seem to work well, the mid and up were good but no bass and it kept turning my subs all the way off. My EQ settings with it were all over the place so I figured it was not reading the car right or something. I turned the auto off and had less EQ than with it on, so I've not used it. I'll try again when I put new drivers in.


----------



## mozzor (Jan 18, 2010)

In terms of sub volume control, you can only EQ the channel +24/-24db correct?


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

you can also adjust the gains of individual channels (sub/low/mid/high) through the crossover controls.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

It looks similar to the 880, which has gains for each output and in f/r/s mode a l/r & f/r balance/fader thing too. But I don't know if the P01 even does front/rear. I looked does not appear to, however only the high says can not be pass selected for slope, so one might be able to run 2 way front, rears, and sub instead of high/mid/low/sub.

Don't have time to read it all, but looks like most things you can adjust for each speaker. See page 30 and after.

The P99 manual is here: Pioneer DEXP99RS - Support & Media


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

the eq is +/-12db not +/- 24db

and the channels are able to be crossed across the entire spectrum 20hz-20khz.
so you can use what ever combination suits your needs.
front/rear sub
front high, front low, rear, sub
three way front.
etc.


----------



## mozzor (Jan 18, 2010)

jooonnn said:


> I actually just made a video tutorial yesterday for a friend showing the Ipod and AutoEQ functions as I have the P01. Figured I'd share it with DIYMA to help those who don't understand Japanese so well, but I am going to redo it tomorrow as the glare off the face rendered some of it hard to see. Does anyone have any other requests for video tutorials other than the Auto EQ?


Can you post the video please?


----------



## mozzor (Jan 18, 2010)

Quite honestly, I was a bit disappointed in the P99 when I first put it in. It sounded like ****.

I then spent 10 hours over the last week to play with it and tune it.

Now I am in love.


----------



## moss (Jan 25, 2006)

Why does the display go from a black background to white background and back to black? It's getting annoying.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

you have to turn off demo mode lol, I cant remember the button, but its either option 2 in the menu structure turned to off, its in the manual though

or hold down one of the buttons on the right hand side for 5 seconds, it will beep, 

im going off memory, 

if Im wrong go through the "unboxing" thread and its in there


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

moss said:


> Why does the display go from a black background to white background and back to black? It's getting annoying.


Turn off reversing mode in the setup menu (where the clock setting is).


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

moss said:


> Why does the display go from a black background to white background and back to black? It's getting annoying.


You can turn it off, but it's there to prevent any type of burned in image on the display. I just have mine set to "no display"


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^Best way to keep the display last longer, keep off when not in use.


----------



## mcv30 (Mar 20, 2009)

Someone posted a video clip of the p99rs of Norah Jones playing via ipod... Not sure if it's a member on here but it's great to see more p99rs videos emerging online..


YouTube - Pioneer DEX-P99RS playing Norah Jones


----------



## SymbolA (Jul 30, 2009)

hi

is the option of the Fm Level on pioneer HU's is just like the " Loud " option (just bring more clipping to the the signal ) or it's really affect on the Pre Out level and give you better signal strong pre out?


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

I always wondered that too. On my 880 it would increase the volume a good amount when i put it to like +2 but i don't remember it bringing any clipping into the signal, i was paranoid to use it nonetheless, it would be nice to find out what it does for reference


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

rimshot said:


> I always wondered that too. On my 880 it would increase the volume a good amount when i put it to like +2 but i don't remember it bringing any clipping into the signal, i was paranoid to use it nonetheless, it would be nice to find out what it does for reference


I use it for level matching the CD (+4), iplop (+4) and radio (+3).

I was told to give a strong as possible signal out and then not use the gains on the amps... works a treat.

And, I would like to add that I changed from the Pioneer ODR RS-D7Rii + RS-P70x combo to the P99RS and can honestly say that the differences (IMHO), if any, are likely to be very very minute and only possibly evident in the very best install.


----------



## SymbolA (Jul 30, 2009)

i think that option is to adjust the volume between the CD and the other source's like USB and IPOD.

but i wondering if that affect on the signal pre out


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^That's ASL, it is used to have an "even" volume between FM, CDs and other sources. I don't know how about other countries, but my country this option is very good to use because the FM's quality is not that good.
But I guess it won't affect much on the pre-out signal.


----------



## maoht (Aug 31, 2009)

bump , fine thread


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone found a work around to be able to see what the auto EQ does to the EQ? I'd really love to see what it's doing as I know sounds different to my usualy tune and it seemed to drop the sub level fairly dramatically overall, but it might be EQ'ing in thie region rather then a large cut centred 40hz I had.

One strange thing I found on the Auto EQ is that the TA values are set at approx double the actual driver distance. This is a bit odd, but I guess it's trying to calculate the reference distance by impulse response, so it's not really off concern, was just interesting. I will have to do a spreadsheet to see what the differences are compared to actual and my measured via impulse response testing.


----------



## xdrixn (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, since I have no audiodork neighbors and my wife won't share my excitement. I also decided to treat myself so I guess I won't by spending any money for quite some time but it sure was worth it! I was about as excited as a 10yr old on xmas morning and I just might sleep in my car tonight.

Looking forward to more fiddling.


----------



## igrzelczyk (Dec 10, 2009)

BMWturbo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone found a work around to be able to see what the auto EQ does to the EQ? I'd really love to see what it's doing as I know sounds different to my usualy tune and it seemed to drop the sub level fairly dramatically overall, but it might be EQ'ing in thie region rather then a large cut centred 40hz I had.
> 
> One strange thing I found on the Auto EQ is that the TA values are set at approx double the actual driver distance. This is a bit odd, but I guess it's trying to calculate the reference distance by impulse response, so it's not really off concern, was just interesting. I will have to do a spreadsheet to see what the differences are compared to actual and my measured via impulse response testing.


Measured the impulse response at each other and compared to what he sees auto eq and go out the conversion results very similar as to the quality of 7990 have changed the + PXA-h 900 for 99rs and outside the smaller amount of liquid difference in sound can not see ... Sorry for poor English ...


----------

